# dog that pulls, training aid



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

i recently saw an advert for a Humane dog training aid. advert states:-

This simple device attaches to any leash or collar and emites a high pitched whistle when the dog pulls on the lead. Along with the walker's commands, the dog will learn to behave, with results in as soon as two to three days!
(Suitable for dogs up to 45kg(100lbs)
Note:- A secondary lead will be required.

i would just like to know if anyone has tried this method?


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

i have not heard of it, but our toodles proper pulls and we have just brought a harness that has the ring on his chest rather than at the back and it has been absolutely awesome, reduced pulling completely


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I have seen them, but not tried them. I have a really large heavy springer who pulled terribly. We used a halti head collar and upgraded to a dogmatic to stop it riding up in his eyes. 
However, they are just a training aid while you train them not to pull. Although the head collars and other training aids help, the best method that worked after a few days is the stop ...start.. Method. 
Every time the lead goes taught I stop walking so my dog knows that he will not get anywhere by pulling. It has worked really well and as soon as his lead becomes taught he turns back and walks at my side.


----------



## Susie61 (Apr 17, 2012)

There are many training aides such as halti's, gentle leaders and harness's but at the end of the day it is a training issue. 

So i would agree with the last comment that as soon as your dog pulls,you stop, when the dog turns encourage the dog back to your side, when it's back at your side I would click either with a clicker or a clicker work (ie. good, yes or ok) and feed, it does not take long for the dog to realize that it gets nothing for pulling but rewarded when at your side. This can be pain staking work and take a few days, but the more short sessions you get in each day the quicker your dog will learn. Be positive lots of encouragement and lots of rewards when the dog is right.

Sue


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

My mum borrowed something similar from a friend to try with Angus. It only took him about 5 minutes to discover that everytime he pulled on the lead it rewarded him with making a nice whistling noise. He was then a nightmare to walk for the rest of that week as he kept pulling to see if he could make the interesting noise again 
If you have a dog who is wary of strange noises and doesn't like them then it might work - if you have a dog like Angus who thinks they are great fun then it can have the opposite effect.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

thank you for the replies very interesting.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Basically it's a noise aversive. There are better ways to train a dog to stop pulling - they just take patience.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

yes, i agree slb but was curious as to what other people's opinion's would be. 1st time iv'e ever came across this whistle method!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

feathered bird lover said:


> i recently saw an advert for a Humane dog training aid. advert states:-
> 
> This simple device attaches to any leash or collar and emites a high pitched whistle when the dog pulls on the lead. Along with the walker's commands, the dog will learn to behave, with results in as soon as two to three days!
> (Suitable for dogs up to 45kg(100lbs)
> ...


It doesn't sound very humane to me. My two would freak out if it did that, and how much pressure does it take for it go off anyway? Ferdie doesn't walk next to me, but he doesn't pull either. He just walks faster than I do. It is just another quick fix method which I certainly don't like the sound of (no pun intended)



speug said:


> My mum borrowed something similar from a friend to try with Angus. It only took him about 5 minutes to discover that everytime he pulled on the lead it rewarded him with making a nice whistling noise. He was then a nightmare to walk for the rest of that week as he kept pulling to see if he could make the interesting noise again
> If you have a dog who is wary of strange noises and doesn't like them then it might work - if you have a dog like Angus who thinks they are great fun then it can have the opposite effect.


That made me laugh! It is like when people say to spray water in their face; mine would think that was a great game.

I will stick to me Dogmatic, thanks.


----------



## Mumbles (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been trying the stop start method for ages and toodles just doesn't seem to care that we don't move until he is back at my side, now everything time i stop he will come to my side and then walk straight to end of lead and pull again, it has been very frustrating.

I have also tried the change direction method which he seems to walk nicely when i am walking in other direction but as soon as i turn back as have to get home its straight pulling again.

Have found front loop harness very good he only tries to pull on it occassionally so i can get to a loose lead walk and then congratulate him.

I tried walking him this morning without it and he now seems to be getting it, there is still a little pulling every now and then so i stop start when that happens, but we got much further, so continuous training with the harness i think


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

feathered bird lover said:


> i recently saw an advert for a Humane dog training aid. advert states:-
> 
> This simple device attaches to any leash or collar and emites a high pitched whistle when the dog pulls on the lead. Along with the walker's commands, the dog will learn to behave, with results in as soon as two to three days!
> (Suitable for dogs up to 45kg(100lbs)
> ...


I would say it could backfire on some dogs, if you get one thats a nervous anxious type or a bit noise phobic, it could do more harm then good, and the question is will/would they neccessarily associated the noise with the pulling?
If they really didnt like the noise and/or it scared them they might associate it with the lead or walks, or ceretain places on the walk instead and then you would be stumped. Havent used one so cant speak from experience but for the reasons given I could perhaps see it back firing.


----------

